# First ride off the property!



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I took my new mare on our first ride off our property. It was my Valentines day treat for myself since my fiancee is in boot camp. I had a great time and she did amazing. She didn't want to cross the railroad tracks at first but she did it. And on the way back she didn't even blink. She did spook at a colbert type thing, but she was paying attention to the cows so she turn and saw a big hole in the ground to her right. lol. Here are a few pics during our ride, before and after her bath. 

Looking at the ponies in the pasture over.









At the store. got some candy and a water.









Just riding down the road.










Me and Wooty. (some of her)










Before bath. (we are trying to gain weight)









After bath, munchin in the yard.


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

Very cute! She is absolutely gorgeous! =]


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Thank you. Me and my sister are trying to decide if she has some draft in her. She has vey hairy fetlocks for an appy.And she's pretty tall and thick boned.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Man, that is some bank angle you guys got in that first picture


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

Sounds like your girl did great. Gratz on your first ride off the property!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

jamesqf said:


> Man, that is some bank angle you guys got in that first picture


I'm holding the camera sideways lol. There are no hills in my part of Texas. The highest point in my county is the landfill. lol.


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

Thats so exciting! Great pics


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Lonestar22 said:


> I'm holding the camera sideways lol. There are no hills in my part of Texas.


I meant it as a joke on pilot training - looks like the view when you're practicing turns at a 30 degree bank - even the horse seems to be banking. But I warn you, you need to keep the nose up a bit


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Very cute mare. I am terribly jealous that you have green grass!! I so want to move south:?


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

jamesqf said:


> I meant it as a joke on pilot training - looks like the view when you're practicing turns at a 30 degree bank - even the horse seems to be banking. But I warn you, you need to keep the nose up a bit


haha. sorry I didn't get it!


----------



## Katafran (Dec 20, 2009)

She's stunning! Looks like so much fun!

And I have to ask, are you in SE TX? I grew up in Beaumont and the land looks awfully familiar. lol

She's beautiful and I'm glad that you had a good time.


----------

